# Solved: kendell32.dll error



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

iam having a little problem with installing one of my older games (Sid Meiers Gettysburg) on my sony vaio computer. it is running on XP operating system. but here is what happens. when i try to run/install the game i get the following message: 
"The procedure entry point UnMapLS could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"

oh btw, the title of the error is: "autolee.exe - Entry Point Not Found". so if anybody out there can help me out, please post.
thanks ahead of time,
Christopher Nearchos


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

If your missing a dll file you can always download them somewhere. Try doing a search for it. Good Luck!


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

i have already tried that. but there is a KERNEL32.dll already there. that is what iam not getting. 
-Christopher Nearchos


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

found the following. do not know if it will help. but it may point you in the right direction.

http://forums.infomaticsonline.co.uk/thread.jsp?forum=10&thread=46483


----------



## prokrastinet (Jan 11, 2005)

i can't remember specifically, but i think I had that problem once, and it was related to a sound issue i was having. i guess this probably doesn't help you much but...i thought i'd post anyway


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

When ever I had kernel32.dll errors, I would usually format my computer, which would usually solve the problem

It can usually only get worse


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

jd 958- that link did help, thanks for posting it.

Kramer55- what do you mean by formating the computer to fix kernel32 errors? never heard of doing that. could you fill me in on that? 

BUT now that i have the game downloaded it comes up with a new error message. 
Title: "E:\Gettysburg\lee.exe"
message: "E:\Gettysburg\lee.exe is not a valid Win32 application"


can anybody help with this error?
thanks,
chris


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

i dont know if this is any help with my problem, but here it is.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:55:02 AM, on 1/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Music Server\SSSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony\Photo Server 20\appsrv\PicAppSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\sv_httpd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
C:\WINDOWS\htpatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Action Setup\VAServ.exe
c:\progra~1\Support.com\client\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\NEARCH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for HijackThis199Final[www.click-now.net][1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/chsi.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HTpatch] C:\WINDOWS\htpatch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\System32\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIOSURVEY] C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Survey\SurveySA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZTgServerSwitch] c:\program files\support.com\client\lserver\server.vbs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanupProgram] C:\Sonysys\cleanup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2002\Programs\QFSCHD100.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] E:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VAIO Action Setup (Server).lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - E:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1105920647625
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.2) - https://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-1_4-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: LexBce Server - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (Application) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Music Server\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\sv_httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (Application) - Unknown - C:\Program Files\Sony\Photo Server 20\appsrv\PicAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Media Platform\UPnPFramework.exe


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Command & Conquer Red Alert has the same problem. Right now I can't access the site due to the stupid policies on the servers, but I know that the manufacturer should have a patch for it. Also for the Win32 error, you need to change the compatibility to Windows 95. I will look into it further when I am home.

Also your HighJackThis log is clean :up:


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

well i just solved my problem. i checked all of the makers of the game web sites. low and behold, EA had a patch for the game for running on XP. and it works great now! thanks for all of the help guys.

-Tidus4Yuna: i changed the compatibility to windows 95 before installing the patch, but it did not work. 

again thanks for all of your help guys,
Christopher Nearchos


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: good to hear. 

Don't forget to mark your thread solved by going to the thread tools option


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

well, now i have another problem with the game. the game works perfectly in 1 player mode. but when i try to play online (gamespy) i start running into problems. when i go to launch the game (me hosting), i load up fine but the other(s) players freeze up when it gets to "loading sound". and then when iam joining a game (somebody else hosting), the game freezes up on me when i get to the "loading screen"

has any body had this problem? or could help me out in anyway?
thanks,
chris


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a firewall running?

Usually you cannot host games from behind a firewall on Gamespy

Also, make sure that everybody in your party has the latest patch for both the game and gamespy


----------



## chrisnearcho (Jan 16, 2005)

i did, have a firewall running, but i always turn that off before gaming online. and yup, everybody has the latest patch for it, because if they didnt- they couldn`t get into a game room.

Dose anybody else here play "Sid Meier`s Gettysburg" online that is running windows XP? if so, could you help me out with getting the online part setup correctly?
thanks,
chris


----------

